# Sytrus presets



## Ben Osterhouse (Dec 13, 2019)

I recently came back to Sytrus, and got a bit obsessed with trying to make the weirdest sounds possible in it. 
If you have Sytrus and want some eclectic synthesized sounds, you should check these out


----------

